# Buckmaster 800 rangefinder



## LIAM (May 30, 2007)

Hi all.
i just picked up a Nikon buckmaster 800 rangefinder on ebay.
Its a discontinued model but is brand new and has the camo finish.
I figured $200 was a good price but could find no info on the 800 model.
The low range buckmasters are still available.
Does anyone have any experience with the 800,good or bad.

TIA


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

A buddy of mine has an older Nikon Buckmaster 800 yard Laser Rangefinder. I have used his on and off over the years and the only problem I ever had was fixed with replacing the battery in it. One complaint I did have though is the eye relief. I wear eyeglasses and it is all but impossible to use this Rangefinder with my eye glasses on.

Larry


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

The common thread with ALL entry level range finders is to :
A Keep them clean.
B Make sure the batteries are fresh.

If you follow those caviats, you should enjoy using your new rangefinder.
Burl


----------

